# (IL) HRCH Ten Bears Hot Rod Lincoln MH ( Ylw-Fac. Blk Male)- No Lean Mac



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

" Linc" { FC-AFC Hilltops Hayseed x HRCH Jasmine Black As Night MH} is a handsome 80lb, yellow factored black male who runs like a race horse and marks exceptionally well. Linc is an accomplished gundog and will run field trial quals this spring. His pedigree contains no Lean Mac and is a quite different than the usual black pedigree. He is OFA Excellent ( LR-147584E25M-PI), OFA Normal ( LR-25054M25-PI), CERF Clear ( LR-39765/2008-64), CNM Clear (LR-CNM06-478-M-PIV) and EIC Clear( D08-051422). Please see our website, www.blindfaithretrievers.com for complete pedigree and other info and/or call us at 217-247-2754 to discuss Linc in detail. Bill & Marcia Butikas, Blindfaith Retrievers, Indianola, Il.( East Central). Linc is now residing in Ms with his new owner, Joe Wilkens ( 228-990-7790).


----------

